# carcasa y carcaza



## Cris2

En un artículo donde el periodista habla de su visita a una fábrica de neumáticos, y así describe:

Durante nuestra estancia hicimos un "factory tour" donde en cinco minutos nos mostraron el proceso de fabricación de un neumático de principio a fin. Múltiples tipos de *carcasas*, de gomas al por mayor se apilan por los alrededores, y si hay algo por lo que destaca Maxxis es sobre todo por la calidad de sus *carcasas *y variedad de tipos de compuestos.

Qué quiere decir "carcasa"? Busqué en el diccionario:
"Armazón o estructura sobre la que se montan otras piezas",
pero igual no capto la idea...

Alquien me puede explicar esto? 
Gracias!!


Fuente: Un país sobre ruedas, Israel Romero.


----------



## udogi

Hi there:

La carcasa es la cobertura de algo, la corteza. Una caracasa es lo opuesto a un núcleo. En un neumático, es la parte de goma que rodea la rueda.

Try searching on google "carcasa de neumático" and you will see it clearly.


----------



## cuchillero

udogi said:


> Hi there:
> 
> La carcasa es la cobertura de algo, la corteza. Una caracasa es lo opuesto a un núcleo. En un neumático, es la parte de goma que rodea la rueda.
> 
> Try searching on google "carcasa de neumático" and you will see it clearly.


 
 Carcasa es sinónimo de esqueleto, la estructura interna o cuerpo del mismo.


----------



## udogi

La caracasa puede ser tanto interna como externa, y a mi entender lo habitual es que sea externa, por ejemplo: carcasa de móvil.

Mis disculpas por la "covertura", estaba pensando en otro idioma.


----------



## Peón

cuchillero said:


> Carcasa es sinónimo de esqueleto, la estructura interna o cuerpo del mismo.


 
Aquí se entiende al revés. Carcasa en la estructura externa de un cuerpo. En una computadora personal, por ejemplo, le decimos carcasa a la caja de metal o plástico donde se encuentran los elementos que componen el _hardware_.


----------



## bru69

Está explicado perfectamente en el diccionario de aquí mismo:

*carcasa*
f. Armazón o estructura sobre la que se montan otras piezas:
_carcasa de un buque_.

Es una protección o soporte de algo, con el fin de cuidar cierta cosa a la que se aplique.


----------



## cuchillero

Por lo que se refiere específicamente a la estructura de los neumáticos ver por favor:
http://www.tiresafety.com/construction/const_content_sp.asp

Para _carcasa_, sigue teniendo autoridad para mí la RAE. Ver por favor:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=carcasa

_Carcasa de un buque_ es precisamente la estructura interna o esqueleto sobre el que se monta. También hay carcasas de pollo, los huesos para hacer caldo por ejemplo y por extensión, carcasas de aparatos, estructuras sobre las que se ajustan sus elementos.


----------



## Peón

Creo que aquí nadie usa la palabra con el alcance de "esqueleto". La palabra remite justamente a lo contrario: a la *estructura externa *de un cuerpo. Sin saber nada de barcos, si alguien me dijese "carcasa de un barco" lo entendería como su parte externa (casco, o como se llame).


----------



## cuchillero

Sin duda debe ser una interpretación localista y personal la tuya peón porque al margen de tu singular opinión no parece que haya evidencia de que sea así. Si fuera de otra manera, te agradecería que la compartieras con todos y así aprendemos. Lo que está claro eso sí, es que no sabes nada de barcos.


----------



## Vampiro

"Carcasa" es la estructura interna de algo.
En el caso particular de un neumático, se refiere a la estructura que hace de soporte para la goma exterior o banda de rodadura.
Acá pueden ver un esquema de una empresa que algo sabe de neumáticos.
La palabra se tiende a confundir (bastante) con “carcaza”, que es la cubierta o depósito de algunos elementos mecánicos.
Ya sé, ya sé, el DRAE no dice eso.
Saludos.
_


----------



## udogi

Si se me permite el inciso, señalar que lo que entendemos por esqueleto de los barcos se forma, esencialmente, por baos y cuadernas, que son los que vienen a definir el contorno del casco. Respecto a los esqueletos, la naturaleza nos brinda ejemplos donde éstos se encuentran protegiendo a sus inquilinos desde su exterior (exoesqueleto). También da la casualidad de que además de barcos he tenido que leerme algunos manuales de automoción, y tras haberlos repasado y en armonía con la definición de la RAE, no puede considerarse como carcasa a la capa de rodadura, si bien a una interna sobre la que la misma se apoya.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Verdaderamente he oído carcasa tanto para estructuras interiores, la del barco, como para coberturas exteriores, la del móvil. Pero parece que lo que tienen en común los dos usos es que es algo más o menos rígido o firme que sujeta o da consistencia a algo blando o inconexo. Digo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ishould haveknown said:


> Verdaderamente he oído carcasa tanto para estructuras interiores, la del barco, como para coberturas exteriores, la del móvil. Pero parece que lo que tienen en común los dos usos es que es algo más o menos rígido o firme que sujeta o da consistencia a algo blando o inconexo. Digo.



Concuerdo, aunque sean conceptos opuestos. La carcasa de un barco es obviamente su armazón, del mismo modo que la carcasa del pollo es su esqueleto. Pero también se usa carcasa para la parte exterior de un teléfono móvil, por ejemplo. Ignoro si este último uso es válido, pero desde luego es frecuente.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

La carcasa de un barco es lo que se lleva al desguace después de quitar todo lo que valga la pena, ¿no?


----------



## Peón

cuchillero said:


> Sin duda debe ser una interpretación localista y personal la tuya peón porque al margen de tu singular opinión no parece que haya evidencia de que sea así. Si fuera de otra manera, te agradecería que la compartieras con todos y así aprendemos. Lo que está claro eso sí, es que no sabes nada de barcos.


 
Más que interpretación singular, es el alcance que tiene aquí la palabra  en el habla popular, no técnico. Evidencias: es simple, vení aquí y lo podrás comprobar. 

En los neumáticos la carcasa es justamente la parte exterior (la goma) que allí constituye la única estructura (lo demás es aire). En los otros cuerpos la carcasa (o carcaza como sugiere *Vampiro) *se entiende como la estructura *externa *de los cuerpos, al margen de lo que diga algún diccionario o especialista en barco o en lo que sea.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón:
Sin animo de polemizar, que es de lo que menos ganas tengo hoy:
Yo no sugerí nada.
Yo afirmé que "carcasa" y "carcaza" son cosas diferentes.  Una es el esqueleto o armazón, la otra es la cubierta.
Saludinhos.
_


----------



## Peón

Ok. Vampiro está claro. Lo que ocurre es que no surge clara la diferencia entre "carcasa" o "carcaza" o por lo menos yo no lo tengo en claro.
Saludos


----------



## cuchillero

Sí, el habla popular es importante, porque carcasa y "carcaza" se pronuncian igual en muchas partes del mundo. Me parece que de ahí viene la testaruda confusión.


----------



## Peón

No hay ninguna testarudez *cuchillero.* Como surge de este hilo, no se sabe bien (por que no aparece en el DRAE o en otros) qué es "carcaza" y la diferencia con "carcasa".
Para mí y para otros, en la consulta inicial el sentido de la palabra (sea como sea que se escriba) es parte externa, no esqueleto. Y ese es el sentido como se entiende por estos lares (bien o mal no interesa).  
Lo que quiero decir es que aquí no se diferencia "carcasa" o "carcaza" como esqueleto una y como cubierta exterior la otra.


----------



## Bloodsun

*Carcasa* (Wikipedia)
En general se denomina carcasa a un conjunto de piezas duras y resistentes, que dan soporte (internas) o protegen (externas) a otras partes de un equipo, construcción o ser vivo.

*carcasa.* (DRAE)
(Del fr. carcasse).
1. f. esqueleto

*esqueleto.* (DRAE)
(Del gr. σκελετός, desecado).
4. m. Armazón que sostiene algo.

Los artrópodos (ej. insectos) tienen exoesqueleto, es decir que la musculatura se fija internamente a una especie de coraza cuticular externa muy resistente. En ese caso, la carcasa sería el exoesqueleto.

Los neumáticos están formados básicamente por tres partes: la *cubierta* (hecha de caucho, es la que apoya en el asfalto y protege a la cámara), la *cámara* (globos de forma toroidal hechos con un material impermeable para impedir las fugas de aire que se insertan dentro del neumático y se inflan para retener el aire en su interior) y el *talón* (reborde o lengüeta de las cubiertas de los neumáticos. Facilitan el ajuste a las llantas y evitan que se salgan de éstas). En este caso se llama carcasa a la cubierta, que es lo que le da la estructura al neumático. Aquí un enlace.

En el caso de un barco, la carcasa es también lo que le da la estructura básica al barco, y más allá de que sea externa o interna, todo lo demás apoyará o se sostendrá de algún modo sobre esa carcasa.

Todos tienen razón en lo que dicen, ya que carcasa es un término muy general.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

También sin ánimo de polemizar, como Vampiro. Parece claro que *carcasa* se usa en los dos sentidos expuestos, al margen de lo que diga la RAE. Pero no comprendo de dónde saldría *carcaza*. En España, el único sitio donde las distinguiríamos al pronunciarlas, la palabra carcaza no existe, por lo que sé.


----------



## Bloodsun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> También sin ánimo de polemizar, como Vampiro. Parece claro que *carcasa* se usa en los dos sentidos expuestos, al margen de lo que diga la RAE. Pero no comprendo de dónde saldría *carcaza*. En España, el único sitio donde las distinguiríamos al pronunciarlas, la palabra carcaza no existe, por lo que sé.



Según la RAE, *carcaza = carcaj* (para flechas). Yo me enteré recién, jamás lo habría imaginado. No veo mucha diferencia entre decir carcasa o carcaza (tal vez porque nosotros pronunciamos las z como s).


----------



## Lurrezko

Bloodsun said:


> Según la RAE, *carcaza = carcaj* (para flechas). Yo me enteré recién, jamás lo habría imaginado. No veo mucha diferencia entre decir carcasa o carcaza (tal vez porque nosotros pronunciamos las z como s).



Pues tienes razón. La primera noticia que tengo. No he dicho nada...


----------



## Vampiro

No sé si el error se deba a problemas de pronunciación, y bastante lejos de mi interés está el tratar de averiguarlo.
“Carcaza” es el término que se usa en especificaciones técnicas para referirse a la cubierta de un motor, de una bomba centrífuga y de un sinfín de cosas más, incluso de celulares, que tanto han salido a colación en este hilo.
Por supuesto que eso no vale para páginas de ferreterías o de tiendas de electrodomésticos, estoy hablando de especificaciones de verdad, las que se usan para fabricar (sin desmerecer a las que se usan con otros fines).
Pero como los documentos técnicos no se caracterizan por ser un florilegio de buena ortografía, es más que probable que la palabra aparezca con “s” por ahí también.
De todas formas, el error está tan difundido que sólo es cuestión de tiempo para que la RAE incluya ambas acepciones y todos contentos.  Así funciona este cuento: “La gente lo dice”.
La consulta del hilo es muy específica y se refiere a neumáticos.  En ese aspecto creo que no cabe posibilidad de confusión: la carcasa es la estructura interna del mismo.   Basta ver páginas de empresas del rubro (el link que puse en mi otro posteo es de la marca del muñequito blanco con rollos).
Saludos.
_


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Bloodsun said:


> Según la RAE, *carcaza = carcaj* (para flechas). Yo me enteré recién, jamás lo habría imaginado. No veo mucha diferencia entre decir carcasa o carcaza (tal vez porque nosotros pronunciamos las z como s).


 
*Carcasa*

*De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*
En general se denomina *carcasa* a un conjunto de piezas duras y resistentes, que dan soporte (internas) o protegen (externas) a otras partes de un equipo, construcción o ser vivo.

En telefonía móvil la caja exterior (normalmente intercambiable) de un teléfono celular.
En informática una carcasa, bastidor o Caja de computadora.
En la industria cárnica nombre por el que también se conocen los canales de los animales sacrificados.
En anatomía nombre que se da al esqueleto.
Cierto tipo de bomba incendiaria.
_DRAE_

_Carcaza =  Carcaj_


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

*DRAE*


*carcaj**.*

(Del fr. ant. _carcais_, este del gr. tardío καρκάσιον, cruce de ταρκάσιον y el gr. καρχήσιον, vaso de boca ancha, y

 este del persa _tarkāš_).


*1. *m. *aljaba.*

*2. *m. Especie de cuja pendiente de un tahalí, en que se mete el extremo del palo de la cruz cuando se lleva esta en procesión.

*3. *m._ Am._ Funda de cuero para el rifle.




_NO HABLA DE FLECJAS_


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

JuanitooCarlos said:


> *DRAE*
> 
> 
> *Carcasa**.*
> 
> (Del fr. _carcasse_).
> 
> 
> *1. *f. *esqueleto* (‖ conjunto de piezas duras y resistentes).
> 
> *2. *f. Cierta bomba incendiaria.
> 
> 
> *Carcasa*
> 
> *De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*
> 
> En general se denomina *carcasa* a un conjunto de piezas duras y resistentes, que dan soporte (internas) o protegen (externas) a otras partes de un equipo, construcción o ser vivo.
> 
> En telefonía móvil la caja exterior (normalmente intercambiable) de un teléfono celular.
> En informática una carcasa, bastidor o Caja de computadora.
> En la industria cárnica nombre por el que también se conocen los canales de los animales sacrificados.
> En anatomía nombre que se da al esqueleto.
> Cierto tipo de bomba incendiaria.
> _*DRAE*_
> 
> _Carcaza = Carcaj_


----------



## Bloodsun

*JuanitooCarlos:* Creo que estás repitiendo definiciones que ya se mencionaron. Además, se sabe que un carcaj se usa para guardar flechas, si no aparece en el DRAE da lo mismo.

*Vampiro:* En tu link carcasa aparece con s, aunque acepto que yo también lo escribiría de ambas maneras con el sentido de carcasa. Y en cuanto a lo de que es la estructura interna del neumático, vale aclarar que no te referís a la cámara, sino a la capa interna de la cubierta, ¿verdad? Es que yo llamo cubierta tanto a la banda de rodamiento de caucho como a la carcasa de acero, y de hecho yo pensaba en la cubierta entera como carcasa...

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Bloodsun said:
			
		

> *Vampiro:* En tu link carcasa aparece con s, aunque acepto que yo también lo escribiría de ambas maneras con el sentido de carcasa. Y en cuanto a lo de que es la estructura interna del neumático, vale aclarar que no te referís a la cámara, sino a la capa interna de la cubierta, ¿verdad? Es que yo llamo cubierta tanto a la banda de rodamiento de caucho como a la carcasa de acero, y de hecho yo pensaba en la cubierta entera como carcasa...



No entiendo mucho tu consulta, pero sí, la palabra aparece con “s”, porque se refiere a la estructura interna del neumático, o sea, telas, bandas de acero, alambres, etc.
No veo cómo o dónde entra la cámara en la ecuación.
Por otro lado, al menos en este barrio, desde hace mucho tiempo que los neumáticos no usan una cámara de aire adentro, salvo, quizá, algún tractor en el campo.
En cuanto a las flechas, el DRAE es claro como el agua, como es su costumbre: Carcaza nos remite a carcaj, carcaj a aljaba, y aljaba, a la definición de que es una caja portátil para flechas.
O sea, toda esa vuelta para decir que “carcaza” es la cubierta exterior de unas pocas flechas con las que Cupido se dedica a atravesar corazones.
Detalle importante: debe colgarse “del hombro izquierdo a la cadera derecha”, o sea, los arqueros zurdos está sonados.
¿Quién asesora al comité creativo?
Saludos.
_


----------



## Señor K

O sea, al final, la definición de "cascasa" será tanto la estructura (interna) como la envoltura (externa)... qué lindo.


----------



## feria

Contexto:

Cuando se pusiera delante de una hoja en blanco y rozara con las yemas de los dedos las teclas redondas y pulidas de la máquina, letras blancas sobre un fondo negro, *la carcasa* tan ligera y el mecanismo tan rápido...


Se trata de una máquina de escribir portátil. ¿Qué quiere decir 'carcasa' aquí?


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Yo entiendo ahí el "chasis" de la máquina de escribir, el "esqueleto", el armazón sobre el que van montadas las piezas, las techas, el mecanismo.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que coincido con Namarne: para mí la carcasa de la máquina es la parte exterior lisa gris clarito.


----------



## feria

Muchas gracias. Ahora veo tambien que es la parte exterior de la maquina.


----------



## ErOtto

Namarne said:


> ...el "chasis", ...el "esqueleto", el armazón...


 


Pinairun said:


> Creo que *coincido* con Namarne: para mí la carcasa de la máquina es la parte exterior lisa gris clarito.


 
¿Coincides? 

El chasis no es la carcasa. 
Sin embargo, coincido contigo en que es la parte exterior... o sea, la carcasa. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Vampiro

La parte rígida interior se llama carca*s*a, la cubierta exterior carca*z*a.
Ya hubo un hilo acerca de eso.
Lo recuerdo porque me entretuve como loco.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> ...la cubierta exterior carca*z*a.


 


En España, unos te preguntarían si eres andalúz y otros, como yo, irían al DRAE y responderían: 



> *carcaza**.*
> 
> *1. *f. *carcaj* (‖ aljaba).
> 
> *carcaj**.*
> (Del fr. ant. _carcais_, este del gr. tardío καρκάσιον, cruce de ταρκάσιον y el gr. καρχήσιον, vaso de boca ancha, y este del persa _tarkāš_).
> 
> *1. *m. *aljaba.*
> *2. *m. Especie de cuja pendiente de un tahalí, en que se mete el extremo del palo de la cruz cuando se lleva esta en procesión.
> *3. *m._ Am._ Funda de cuero para el rifle.
> 
> *aljaba**.*
> (Del ár. hisp. _alǧá‘ba,_ y este del ár. clás. _ǧa‘bah_).
> 
> *1. *f. Caja portátil para flechas, ancha y abierta por arriba, estrecha por abajo y pendiente de una cuerda o correa con que se colgaba del hombro izquierdo a la cadera derecha.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
No veo la relación que pueda tener con una máquina de escribir.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Vampiro

ErOtto said:


> En España, unos te preguntarían si eres andalúz y otros, como yo, irían al DRAE y responderían:


Dos errores graves:
1- Suponer que soy andaluz
2- Consultar el DRAE para temas técnicos (apenas si se las arregla para temas lingüísticos el pobre)

Saludos.
_


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> Dos errores graves:
> 1- Suponer que soy andaluz
> 2- Consultar el DRAE para temas técnicos (apenas si se las arregla para temas lingüísticos el pobre)
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
Me declaro culpable del segundo error. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Entiendo que la carca*s*a es el armazón, y eso puede estar tanto dentro como fuera ¿no?


----------



## ErOtto

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Entiendo que la carca*s*a es el armazón, y eso puede estar tanto dentro como fuera ¿no?


 
Hasta donde yo sé, el esqueleto/armazón/bastidor/chásis _de una máquina_ (en España) es lo que 'soporta el recubrimiento externo' (p. ej. esto) y el 'recubrimiento externo' recibe el nombre de carcasa.

Aunque en el DRAE carcasa aparece como sinónimo de esqueleto.  (perdón Namarne )

Saludos
Er


----------



## torrebruno

Como casi todos vosotros, entiendo _carcasa_ como cubierta exterior cuya finalidad principal es la de tapar o recubrir los elementos internos de cualquier máquina para evitar fundamentalmente accidentes o su manipulación, con funciones netamente estéticas. 
Bien es cierto, como el ejemplo del PC puesto antes, que algunas además sirven como soporte de algunos de sus componente, por lo que podría comprender su añadida funcionalidad como lo que entiendo como _chasis. _Yo diría entonces que se trata de una _carcasa-chasis._

Vale.
No voy a copiar las definiciones que de _carcasa_ dan todos los diccionarios que he consultado. _Carcasa_ viene del francés _carcasse_ y en ese idioma se define igual que en el nuestro. Sus palabras clave son _estructura, soporte, esqueleto, armazón_, etc.

Me pregunto entonces por qué demonios llevo tantos años –junto a toda la humanidad que conozco- empleando mal esta palabra.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

ErOtto said:


> ¿Coincides?
> 
> El chasis no es la carcasa.
> Sin embargo, coincido contigo en que es la parte exterior... o sea, la carcasa.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 
Me dejas de piedra. ¿Que el chasis no es la parte exterior? 
¡Dios mío! Me he pasado la vida llamando chasis a la carrocería de un automóvil.


----------



## jorgema

Lo del *chasis* siempre lo tuve claro, pero tengo que admitir que para mí *"carcasa"* de un equipo o maquina, siempre fue la cubierta exterior. 
Y en el colmo de las contradicciones, si hablaba de la *carcasa* de algún animal, siempre tenía en mente la imagen de una osamenta.


----------



## Polizón

torrebruno said:


> Me pregunto entonces por qué demonios llevo tantos años –junto a toda la humanidad que conozco- empleando mal esta palabra.


 
Académicamente mal, si quieres. En todo caso, yo formo parte de esa humanidad a la que te refieres, salvo que no nos conocemos.
Polizón


----------



## Vampiro

Paciencia, paciencia.
Si tienes la suficiente paciencia verás pasar el cadáver de tu enemigo frente a tu puerta.
Tarde o temprano la RAE lo admitirá y podrán sentirse académicamente correctos otra vez.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Carcasa, armazón, chasis, esqueleto, estructura, entramado, armadura, bastidor*... En diseño industrial en general, desde una máquina de escribir hasta un edificio, pasando por un coche, una bicicleta o una grúa, todos estos términos se refieren al conjunto sólido y, por lo general, rígido, que permite que puedan ser montados todos los elementos operativos y funcionales del producto final.  

*Namarne* dio la respuesta hace tiempo:



Namarne said:


> Yo entiendo ahí el "chasis" de la máquina de escribir, el "esqueleto", el armazón sobre el que van montadas las piezas, las techas, el mecanismo.



Lo cual es totalmente correcto.

En ese sentido, la definición del DRAE también es correcta:



> *carcasa*.
> (Del fr. carcasse).
> 1. f. esqueleto (‖ conjunto de piezas duras y resistentes).



Por otro lado, tampoco hay que confundir carcasa con carrocería, carenado o revestimiento exterior que, por lo general, son las partes visibles -protectoras y/o estéticas- del producto. En algunos casos, dependiendo del diseño, parte de la carcasa es visible y puede formar parte del revestimiento exterior.


----------



## torrebruno

Víctor Pérez said:


> Por otro lado, tampoco hay que confundir carcasa con carrocería, carenado o revestimiento exterior que, por lo general, son las partes visibles -protectoras y/o estéticas- del producto. En algunos casos, dependiendo del diseño, parte de la carcasa es visible y puede formar parte del revestimiento exterior.


Entonces, ¿qué nombre genérico recibe esa pieza?
Particularmente solo he usado _carroceria _hablando de coches y _carenado_, de motos.
 Me siento igual que cuando me dijeron que los RR. MM. eran los papis...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

torrebruno said:


> Entonces, ¿qué nombre genérico recibe esa pieza?



El nombre genérico que más se puede acercar es el de revestimiento exterior. También se usan términos como envoltura, funda, vaina, forro, recubrimiento, etc., dependiendo del objeto en cuestión (a menudo se usa carcasa, en mi opinión, erróneamente). Por otro lado, cada fabricante hace de su capa un sayo y algunos sectores adoptan su propia terminología, aunque semánticamente no resulte la más apropiada. Pero esto, como ya sabrás, ocurre con todo lo que es industrial y técnico.




torrebruno said:


> Particularmente solo he usado _carroceria _hablando de coches y _carenado_, de motos.



¡Por supuesto! Por eso hice referencia también al revestimiento exterior.

Me temo que aunque estos temas son muy interesantes, al menos para mí, nos podemos desviar fácilmente del tema central.


----------



## feria

Gracias por razonar conmigo, pero ahora se suficiente sobre el tema.


----------



## chics

La carcasa es la envoltura o "piel" rígida de la máquina. En un coche sería la carrocería. El chásis es una estructura ríquida que puede hacer de soporte o esqueleto a una carcasa, pero no tiene porqué haber los dos (una máquina de escribir, por ejemplo, no tiene chasis, pero en principio sí carcasa) y por supuesto no son lo mismo.

Aquí en Europa no sería correcto ni se entendería "carcaza".


----------



## jano2277

Vampiro said:


> La parte rígida interior se llama carca*s*a, la cubierta exterior carca*z*a.
> Ya hubo un hilo acerca de eso.
> Lo recuerdo porque me entretuve como loco.
> Saludos.
> _


La palabra es carcasa, la palabra" carcaza" hace alusión al depósito de flechas o saetas...

*Comentarios ajenos al tema. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jano2277 said:


> La palabra es carcasa, la palabra" carcaza" hace alusión al depósito de flechas o saetas...


Hola.

Curioso, nunca había oído esa forma (carcaza) para referirse al carcaj... Bueno es saber que existe.

Saludos


----------



## jano2277

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Curioso, nunca había oído esa forma (carcaza) para referirse al carcaj... Bueno es saber que existe.
> 
> Saludos


No es así, he indagado y es solo carcaj, definitivamente la palabra carcaza no existe, mis disculpas estimado...


Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Curioso, nunca había oído esa forma (carcaza) para referirse al carcaj... Bueno es saber que existe.
> 
> Saludos


He indagado al respecto y la palabra Carcaza realmente no existe estimado, mis disculpas, la palabra carcaj es la correcta para referirse al depósito de flechas...


----------

